# Top 10 do not's for beginners



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Great little video done by Big Als for people getting into the hobby.

http://www.bigalspets.ca/catalogsea.....d4rDJw&_bta_c=5apslkqerktkgqea5kaun1grkzxqb


----------

